# Keyboard input not getting thru to Veency on iPhone from VNC Viewer



## spirit0freedom (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi people

Thanks in advance for your support.

I can't seem to get laptop keyboard input to transmit to Veency on iPhone from laptop. The same thing occurs from a different laptop so i'm assuming that the problem is in the iPhone somewhere. Mouse input works fine. I have also tried 3 different VNC Viewer programs, Ultra, Tight & VNC Viewer with the same results.

Would you be willing to help?

Warm regards

spirit0freedom


----------



## spirit0freedom (Aug 2, 2012)

Ah, I just worked out that the keyboard input will get thru if i put the phone on its side & thus have it in landscape mode.

Does anyone know how I could troubleshoot keyboard input for Portrait mode?


----------

